

Google dives into subconscious marketing - bdfh42
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/10/google_dives_in.php

======
shawndrost
Or rather, Google starts measuring subconscious effects of normal marketing.

------
river_styx
Isn't subconscious marketing illegal?

~~~
pmjordan
I think that's _subliminal_ advertising, which, say, isn't detectable with the
naked eye or ear. Good marketing always triggers something in the
_subconscious_ though - an emotion of some kind, which apparently makes your
memory more receptive.

~~~
kwamenum86
Actually subliminal messages are detectable by the naked eyes and ears.
Studies have shown that if you don't register anything consciously then there
is no effect even at a subconscious level. You may have no idea what you saw
(for example, an image is flashed for a tenth of a second in your periphery),
but if you think you saw something its possible it will have an effect. If
don't think you saw anything (with the naked eye) there is no effect.

